# Amazon Cyber Monday: Das meinen die User



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon Cyber Monday: Das meinen die User gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon Cyber Monday: Das meinen die User


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Dezember 2010)

Naju erstmal wird Amazon was vom Verbraucherschutz aufn Derckel bekommen 
Die Idee war einfach gut, aber das nicht mal nen Klickbot es schafft ein Angebot zu erstehen ist echt merkwürdig. Die Amazon-Server gehen bei so einem großem Ansturm immer in die Knie. Das hat man doch schon bei der Aktion mit Windows 7 mitbekommen. Wie kann man alle Produkte in nicht einmal einer Sekunde verkaufen? Fair kann sowas nicht ablaufen, da immer die gewinnen, die auch die schnellste Leitung und die schnellsten Computer haben.

Ob so es so eine Aktion noch einmal geben wird ist fraglich. In Europa vielleicht schon, in Deutschland nicht...falls sich der Verbraucherschutz durchsetzen kann.


----------



## RapToX (1. Dezember 2010)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> da immer die gewinnen, die auch die schnellste Leitung und die schnellsten Computer haben.


schwachsinn 
ich weiß nicht, wie genau amazon die reservierungen vorgenommen hat. aber von der leitung oder dem pc war es mit sicherheit nicht abhängig.


----------



## exa (1. Dezember 2010)

RapToX schrieb:


> schwachsinn
> ich weiß nicht, wie genau amazon die reservierungen vorgenommen hat. aber von der leitung oder dem pc war es mit sicherheit nicht abhängig.



soso und warum nicht???

wenn deine Leitung lägnger bracht um einen Button aufzubauen, kannst du auch erst später darauf klicken, ergo hast du einen nachteil mit schwacher leistung


----------



## Cola_Colin (1. Dezember 2010)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> in Deutschland nicht...falls sich der Verbraucherschutz durchsetzen kann.



Was hat der Verbraucherschutz damit zu tun ? Es wurde nie versprochen, dass jeder etwas kriegt.

Gibt es jetzt ein Anrecht auf Sonderangebote ?


----------



## Morpheus1822 (1. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich hat der Verbraucherschutz etwas damit zu tun.

Gibt es Sonderangebote müssen diese auch in ausreichender Stückzahl vorhanden sein. (Also mehr als ein paar Sekunden reichen.) Ist bei Aldi, Lidl usw auch so.
Hält sich zwar keiner dran, zahlen aber auch alle Strafe deswegen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (1. Dezember 2010)

Klingt nach einem merkwürdigem und fragwürdigen Gesetz, aber von denen gibt es ja mehr als eins. 
Ist doch die Sache des Anbieters, ob er seine Ware als Sonderangebot verkauft oder nicht. Würden Aldi und Lidl die begehrteren Sonderangebote wirklich in größerer Stückzahl haben müssen, dann gebe es die Angebote eben gar nicht, da nicht rentabel oder umsetzbar. Ist das Wünschenswert ?

Sowieso ist das mit einem Onlinehändler schwierig. Dort ist es eben durchaus möglich, dass einfach mal tausende Kunden in den selben Sekunden zuschlagen wollen. Da ist es eine logische Konsequenz, dass man eben ein Angebot nur wenige Sekunden hat.

Einen Händler dafür zu bestrafen, dass er eine gewisse Stückzahl seiner Ware, aus welchem Gründen auch immer, zu besonders billigen Preisen abgibt, ist absurd.


----------



## Lockdown (1. Dezember 2010)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Was hat der Verbraucherschutz damit zu tun ? Es wurde nie versprochen, dass jeder etwas kriegt.
> 
> Gibt es jetzt ein Anrecht auf Sonderangebote ?




Zitat von Amazons Facebook-Cyber-Monday-Werbung :
*
"Hier ist jeder ein Gewinner"*

Ich meine, dass Werbung gerne mal übertreibt und Sachen besser Darstellt ist ja geläufig - aber in dem Fall ist es einfach GELOGEN.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Dezember 2010)

sehe ich nicht so bei MP3 konnte jeder 4 Stunden lang zuschlagen so viel er wollte


----------



## robsta (1. Dezember 2010)

absolute Verarschung !  war komplett überlastet  Ich habe es dem Verbraucherschutz gemeldet.


----------



## mattinator (1. Dezember 2010)

Lockdown schrieb:


> Zitat von Amazons *Facebook*-Cyber-Monday-Werbung :
> *
> "Hier ist jeder ein Gewinner"*
> 
> Ich meine, dass Werbung gerne mal übertreibt und Sachen besser Darstellt ist ja geläufig - aber in dem Fall ist es einfach GELOGEN.



Nur mal zur Klarstellung: was hat die Facebook-Seite von Amazon mit deren Shop zu tun ? Aus Sicht des Verbraucherschutzes wohl herzlich wenig. Du könntest auf Deiner Facebook-Seite auch lügen, und was dann ?


----------



## sph3re (1. Dezember 2010)

Versteh nich warum jez hier alle rumheulen.
1. Sieger war jeder, der was gewonnen hat oder mp3 gekauft hat UND auch die, die nich teilgenommen haben, diese brauchen jez schließlich keine taschentücher kaufen oder verwenden
2. was heulen jez alle mit verbraucherschutz? der vergleich mit lidl und co hinkt meiner meinung nach. schließlich gibt es da nicht millionen von kunden die GLEICHZEITIG an alle produkte können und wollen.
3. fand die idee gut, den inhalt naja und die umsetzung war mir wayne --> wegen inhalt


----------



## Lockdown (1. Dezember 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Klarstellung: was hat die Facebook-Seite von Amazon mit deren Shop zu tun ? Aus Sicht des Verbraucherschutzes wohl herzlich wenig. Du könntest auf Deiner Facebook-Seite auch lügen, und was dann ?



Naja ist doch immerhin Werbung oder nicht ? - immerhin ist der Amazon Channel nix anderes als ne Werbeplattform ....

Dann mach ich jetzt auch nen Werbespot : Wenn ihr meine Seite aufruft bekommt Ihr 1000 Euro geschenkt !!!
 Was ich da Abmahnungen kriegen würd


----------



## FloTalon (1. Dezember 2010)

Habs mit der Alien Box um 12 Uhr, der PS2 um 14 Uhr versucht, immer  sofort nach Countdown auf den Bestellbutton geklickt, noch bevor ich  sehen konnte welcher Preis letztlich bei rum springt.
Keine Chance
Ich find die Aktion daher zweifelhaft. Nicht weil ich verärgert bin,  dass ich nichts bekommen habe, sondern das die Aktion ne Lotterie war,  die als solche nicht gekennzeichnet war.
Mir ist klar, dass günstige Angebote immer einen Sturm auslösen, dann  aber bitte nicht mit Ende innerhalb einer Sekunde, und nur derjenige mit  der besten Internetleitung gewinnt die Aktion.
Es freut mich für die Glücklichen, die etwas bekommen haben, aber die Aktion sollte man vielleicht überdenken.


----------



## Juicebag (1. Dezember 2010)

Die Leute haben einfach nicht das System gerafft. Wenn man auf den Button geklickt hat, hat sich ein Zufallsgenerator eingeschaltet, der einen, wenn man Glück hatte, weitergeleitet hat. Deshalb hat einem manchmal auch n 200 Mbit Leitung nichts gebracht. 
Deswegen musste man mehrere Tabs gleichzeitig von der Seite öffnen, so dass man, wenn es in dem einen Tab nicht geklappt hat, es einfach in dem nächsten probieren. Konnte so die zwei Sachen kriegen, die ich auch wollte. Der Rest hat mich nicht interessiert.


----------



## RapToX (2. Dezember 2010)

exa schrieb:


> soso und warum nicht???
> 
> wenn deine Leitung lägnger bracht um einen Button aufzubauen, kannst du auch erst später darauf klicken, ergo hast du einen nachteil mit schwacher leistung


oha, so ein button ist schon ein ziemliches bytemonster der sich nur mit vdsl einigermaßen zügig aufbaut 
wenn die leitung wirkilch so eine große rolle gespielt hätte, dann wären die produkte allesamt an vdsl kunden verkauft worden (was ja nicht der fall war  )


----------



## ashura hades (2. Dezember 2010)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Die Leute haben einfach nicht das System  gerafft. Wenn man auf den Button geklickt hat, hat sich ein  Zufallsgenerator eingeschaltet, der einen, wenn man Glück hatte,  weitergeleitet hat. Deshalb hat einem manchmal auch n 200 Mbit Leitung  nichts gebracht.
> Deswegen musste man mehrere Tabs gleichzeitig von der Seite öffnen, so  dass man, wenn es in dem einen Tab nicht geklappt hat, es einfach in dem  nächsten probieren. Konnte so die zwei Sachen kriegen, die ich auch  wollte. Der Rest hat mich nicht interessiert.



Ich habs mit etlichen Tabs in diversen Browsern an zwei PCs parallel mit meiner Frau probiert. Das System dahinter ist mir suspekt und sorgt doch einfach nur für Frust, Frust und Frust! Von wegen schnell sein! 
Meiner Meinung nach besser gar nicht mehr abwickeln. Der negative Effekt etlicher schwer enttäuschter Kunden wiegt weitaus schwerer als die wenigen die etwas ergattern konnten. Für so einen Aufwand, gehe ich in Zukunft lieber ein paar Stunden nebenbei arbeiten um mir mal was extra zu leisten, auf Rabatte dieser Art falle ich nicht mehr herein!


----------



## Lasstmichdurch (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie sagte schon der Vater in Friendship...
"Das ist doch der totale Scheiß..."


----------

